# Classic middle name that goes with BEAU (for a GIRL)



## Lara310809

Looking for a middle name to go with BEAU, prn "boh" - for a baby girl :pink:

We currently have two daughters, and their middle names are ROSE and MAE. We would like to carry on the tradition of having a classic middle name for a third baby girl, should we have one. It doesn't need to be old fashioned per se, but something classic and pretty, that goes with the times and won't end up outdated.

We can't use names with too many Ls (like Lily for example), since it doesn't sound good with our surname. Also we liked the middle name MARIE, but Beau Marie sounds nice, but a bit too much like "bain marie", and my OH used to be a chef, and he burst out laughing :rolleyes: 

All ideas welcome :)


----------



## Sapphire83

Louise 
Jasmin
Madeleine
Evelyn
Avery
Vivian


----------



## Lucy139

My niece is called beau Amelie ...
I can't think of any off the top if me head its actually a very hard name to find a middle name for x


----------



## Starkette

Beau Grace
Beau Abigail
Beau Jessica
Beau Isabella
Beau Margaret 
Beau Joyce

Beautiful name!


----------



## cupcake0406

Beau Faith? X


----------



## onetwothreebp

beau jane


----------



## bumblebeexo

Beau Alice
Beau Amelia
Beau Anne
Beau Eliza
Beau Jade
Beau Sophia
Beau Evelyn
Beau Ella
Beau Annabel
Beau Alexis
Beau Isabelle
Beau Elise


----------

